# Best small/mid - sized SUV and dealership



## bluemangroup (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok, sister in law's car just blew up. She needs a new car. Looking at the small to mid sized SUV market and a good place/person to buy from. Talking about today! Make your pitch, and as always, thanks in advance.

Chuck


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Bought my Wife a 2015 Toyota Highlander XLE a month ago. It's a great vehicle !
Got it at Auto Nation on 45 south.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Infiniti


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

My wife has a Subaru Forester that she likes pretty well but it is ready to be traded in for something else, it is a 2006. She is looking hard at the Subaru Forester and the Outback. She will be also looking at the Fords before she decides anything. All wheel drive is a plus for the Subaru. I have no idea on which dealers to talk to .
I am interested in what others have to say on this but she will make the final decision. 

I ain't dumb.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Not sure where your located but the wife has Tiguan and loves it.
http://www.vw.com/models/tiguan/
Stephen Ruiz at Momentum VW 290 before 1960 has treated us right on 4 or 5 different VW's

Tell him John Burford sent you.

John


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

We bought a 2014 ford explorer a couple of months back and love it....


----------



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

AFAIK. Toyota 4runner and Nissan Xterra are the only RWD midsize suv's left. May not matter to you, but thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

just bought my wife a Mitsubishi Outlander sport, great little vehicle very comfortable even for my extra large self. We bought it in Victoria at Atzenhoffer. Most pleasant vehicle buying experience I've ever had.
In and out in about 1 1/2 hours after she had picked it out.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The new Jeep Cherokees (NOT the Grand....) are awesome. Just got one and love it. Loaded with comfort, safety features, and tech. They can be had in just 2 wheel drive versions and get 30mpg.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Audi Q3/Q5 or Ford Edge/Explorer.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Bought my wife a RAV4 in July, 28mpg, $25k, no interest at Classic Galveston. Best deal I could find on one. Wife loves it except it doesn't have auto headlights. She had an 07 Equinox previously.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have had a 2014 Buick Enclave for a year now and cannot say enough good things about it.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Ford Edge at McRee Ford in Dickinson.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

My wife likes her 2015 Acura RDX from Auto Nation Acura on 45.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Bought an xterra 2 years ago for the wife and she loves it


----------



## Aggie1127 (Nov 18, 2014)

debated over Mits Montero Sport or a Sportage. Came down to towing. Kia Sportage is rated at 2000pds. Montero Sport is rated at Towing Not Recommended


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

You should look into the Mazda CX-9. I run the Mazda service department for Gullo and this is the most problem free vehicle I have ever seen. (Been in car biz since 1994)
If you are close to the Conroe area, I'd be happy to have an honest sales associate help you with your decision or if there is anything I can help with, do not hesitate to ask.

I can also recommend Toyota sales associate if you prefer. We have all 3, Mazda, Toyota and Ford here at Gullo.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

dan_wrider said:


> You should look into the Mazda CX-9. I run the Mazda service department for Gullo and this is the most problem free vehicle I have ever seen. (Been in car biz since 1994)


The Mazda CX-9 has a terrible crash testing rating from the IIHS. My mother in law has one and it seems to be long in the tooth compared to the other models in the segment. The CX-5 on the other hand seems to be one of the leaders in its segment.

To the OP, I recommend you check out this website to see crash test ratings as part of your decision...

http://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Infiniti... my wife traded in her QX56 last year for a QX60 and is great. Midsized with 3rd row. Bought if at Clear Lake Infiniti.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

We had a pilot that got wrecked once before it was totalled. It was a 2007 and the insurance company put almost 10K into putting it back on the road. Got totalled right after I put timing belt kit and new tires on it, usually how it happens. That was a decent vehicle had ZERO problems with it. Would have purchased again but wife didn't want the same vehicle. Again, jap stuff and zero problems. NON CVT tranny but fwd. Really disliking all of these new autos.


----------



## K LoLo (Sep 5, 2012)

We bought a 2015 Subaru Outback recently. AWD, 33 MPG on highway (25 in the city). Pretty good room. Good ground clearance. Comes with a lot for an affordable price.

We got it at Gilman Subaru (59 south and Beltway 8).


----------

